# Home cigar room exhaust fan



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

FYI for anyone building a cigar room or needs to add a exhaust fan. Ebay Item number is 270541394048, great price for a exterior mounted fan. *FANTECH RVF 8XL EXTERIOR CENTRIFUGAL FAN *


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

lakeeden1 said:


> FYI for anyone building a cigar room or needs to add a exhaust fan. Ebay Item number is 270541394048, great price for a exterior mounted fan. *FANTECH RVF 8XL EXTERIOR CENTRIFUGAL FAN *


Thank you. I just bought one.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Nice!


Now if I could just find a sweet deal on a big cabinet humidor.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Jenady said:


> Now if I could just find a sweet deal on a big cabinet humidor.


If only you knew someone in the industry that bought tons of them so you could get them cheaper :eyebrows:

Furniture Style Humidors: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

find something you like and try the Submit An Offer feature or PM me and I'll make you a coupon :rockon:


----------

